# Prairie dog breeders/shops?



## Cheshire Kasper (Mar 25, 2018)

So I've looked around (and most likely missed them) but I cant seem to find anywhere that sells/breeds them.

I'm not going to buy them, since I don't plan on owning any of them just yet(I don't have my own place yet). However, I want to know if I actually need to consider importing them or not.


----------



## BubbaJub (Mar 23, 2013)

I am quite interested too in this.

I had heard a while ago that people were getting them from the UK, but I haven't really kept up with it for various reasons, so would certainly like to start looking into this again myself for the future.

Just love them...


----------

